# Compatible birds..



## rbaahn (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm going to be starting full time work soon and am worried my bird will become lonely. I have heard alot of negative stuff about getting him a friend such as he won't talk or sing anymore and will not be as friendly towards me.

I don't want to get another cockatiel but something smaller/less bondy so that Gary still holds the limelight! I have heard that budgies and peach faces do not make good friends but would like some solid feedback from first hand experiences as all my research so far has come up with conflicting info.

I also don't want to get any other bird to "try" because it's simply not nice for the other bird!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

If you want a friend for your cockatiel another cockatiel is your best bet, your cockatiel will keep his bond with you and he will still sing and talk, I dont know where you heard that stuff but its totally not true! 

Also cockatiels are big pushovers and can get bullied even by smaller birds so if you want a bird that can live with yours and play with him, another cockatiel is best. If you want to house them seperately and only give them supervised out of cage time another species might work. Maybe a budgie or a bourkes parakeet, or maybe a linnie( dont know much about linnies though), lovebirds are mostly a no no as they can be very mean and territorial around other birds. Others may have more bird suggestions.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i agree, another tiel is best. i had dally first and got tsuka as a friend for her. and now i have 2 birds who want to be with me! and tsuka talks to me AND dally. whats nice about tiels is that they bond easily to many. not just ONE. they can have a mate with their birdy friend, but be friends with others too.


lovebirds are a big NO. i have 2, and its the worst species to mix with other species in my opinion. lovebirds are sweet and cute but theyre also very psychotic.


a linnie or bourkes would be good in another cage. but if you are looking for an in-cage companion, go for another tiel


----------



## rbaahn (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks!

So I have a male already, If I got another young hand reared male would they fight?


----------



## joyce (Dec 12, 2011)

i eventually got another tiel for mine i kept her in another cage at first beside his for a while to see what would happen but pops bing a boy his curiosity got the better of him and hekept coming down to the other cage to see her and whistle at her she wasn't fussed at all and a few times turned her back on him....now both of them are in the same cage and love each other to bits i was a a bit sceptical at first putting them together in the same cage but it turned good for me the sing to each other all the time....i am new to iels so you can imagine how scared i was at putting the two of them in the same cage but it worked out brilliantly...she is younger so i don't know if that made a difference....


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Two males wont fight with each other, in fact two of my boys are so bonded when they were babies I thought one was a girl! lol...that being sad, any tiels are going to bicker from time to time, as they like their own personal space so don't be surprised if they only tolerate each other at first. And they may never become best friends but they will build a flock bond.


----------

